# Initiative to end dolphin cruelty in Dubai



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

On May 24th 2014, peaceful gatherings and educational events will be held all over the world in front of marine mammal parks and aquariums. In order to highlight the cruel and lucrative industry of keeping these sentient gentle souls behind the bars of concrete tanks in the name of education under the guise of entertainment.

Empty The Tanks worldwide is a global event which aims to raise awareness of the truth behind captive marine animal facilities. It is a day which allows a global collective of concerned individuals to shine light on the real story of captivity and the disturbing secrets these organisations work so hard to protect. 

These entertainment parks have no place in the 21st century. It is animal slavery, and it needs to be brought to the general public’s attention.Please join us and help get the message out.

Together we can make a stand, make some noise, and empty the tanks worldwide.

Google Empty the Tanks and/or look for the FB page if you want to join this worthy cause.


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

dont want to be a buzz kill , but in the UAE there are far more important HUMAN PROBLEMS that need to be solved before we can worry about cute sea creatures


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong in trying to solve as many problems as we can at the same time. People can multitask.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

dr0nehack said:


> dont want to be a buzz kill , but in the UAE there are far more important HUMAN PROBLEMS that need to be solved before we can worry about cute sea creatures


Love and mercy aren't to be rationed. A good heart will care about all living things.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

StewartC said:


> On May 24th 2014, peaceful gatherings and educational events will be held all over the world in front of marine mammal parks and aquariums.


If such a gathering is planned in Dubai, I hope the proper permissions and authorisations will be obtained first. 
Hazare supporters in Dubai released from jail | The National


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> If such a gathering is planned in Dubai, I hope the proper permissions and authorisations will be obtained first.
> Hazare supporters in Dubai released from jail | The National


Good point. Am checking with the organisers. However strongly one feels, one is obliged to obey the laws of the land you are living in.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The organiser has confirmed that the necessary permissions are being sought from authorities. It is an educational event, I understand, not a demonstration.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

StewartC said:


> peaceful gatherings and educational events will be held all over the world in front of marine mammal parks and aquariums.


In my experience, peaceful gatherings and animal rights don't go hand in hand. They inevitably collapse into intimidation, chanting and outright abuse. Animal extremists are rarely so considerate of others opinions and beliefs.

Good luck with your cause and I hope I prove to be wrong.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I agree with the above posters - demonstrations in UAE would be heavily frowned upon and could easily lead to jail/deportation.
The easiest way to protest is the silent way - dont visit these establishments (e.g. The zoo, dolphinarium etc) - as without visitors, they would not need to exist.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not everyone concerned with animal welfare is a member some looney fringe.

I wholeheartedly support the initiative for the end to dolphins in captivity, but that doesn't mean I am about to board a japanese whaling ship.

Next time someone thinks about enjoying a dolphin show, consider these facts:

Most dolphin hunters seek out the more populous pods. Dolphins are herded by helicopter and, sometimes, explosives, into an area where a boat may capture one or more by net

They’re plucked from the sea and family, pulled into the harsh air where water doesn’t cushion their bodies. They have trouble breathing. Their skin must be rubbed with lotion and doused with water so that it doesn’t dry out. And then they’re transported for hours, unable to move, to a tank filled with chlorinated water instead of the sea water they’re used to

About three quarters of dolphins captured are female, and most captured dolphins overall are immature. Though they seem to do well in captivity, actually they have a much shorter average lifespan expectancy of dolphins in the wild.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Blackfish is a fantastic documentary which highlights the evilness of sea life "entertainment" shows.

I'll never step foot in one ever again. I boycott zoos. I'm reluctant to go "on safari". I would never entertain the idea of Ski Dubai (poor penguins) or go to "The Aquarium" at Dubai Mall.

I help run an animal rescue org in Dubai and am very much a strong believer in animal rights. Am I vegan? No. Do I attack ships or people because of my rights? Only verbally. There are levels of support for everything from religion and politics to food sourcing and the environment. Education/demonstrations can be peaceful. They just don't make the headlines.

As for human rights...I don't know why I bother, I genuinely hate society about 99% of the time.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I refuse point blank to do zoos. I turned down an invitation to the opening of the penguins. I don't want to see fish, etc. in aquariums (although we do have goldfish at work - incidentally they're huge and some of our oldest are three now, which I think is pretty old in the goldfish world). I can't support every animal charity here but I try to share notices from as many as possible on social media. I'm not vegetarian, but I don't eat red meat. I have owned three rescue dogs and two rescue cats and fostered another two cats until they could be reunited with their human families. Yes, I'd like to do more, but I do what I can. My point being that anyone who does care will do what they are able to.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

There are millions of peaceful animal carers and rescuers around the world. The organisations that profit from animal suffering publicise the tiny, extreme fringe, and the gullible swallow it. My experience is that people who have no empathy for animals or who condone/ignore animal suffering are usually pretty lousy humans who treat people badly too.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

StewartC said:


> There are millions of peaceful animal carers and rescuers around the world..


Agreed, but you won't find them protesting and intimidating folks as you see at such events. They normally do what they love which is looking after animals rather than trying to intimidate others.

It's a nice thing to be concerned about animal welfare but I must admit that as soon as anyone tries to equate it on equal terms with humanity, I start to categorise them in the lunatic fringe. And please don't use the expression 'for profit' as it shown a lack of finesse in understanding why many zoos exist. They don't exist 'for profit' but exist for educational purposes and only the truly clueless with the ability to only see either clack or white use it.

Many zoos serve educational purposes and only the extremists do not accept this. It's possible to disagree with using animals for such purposes while accepting the inherent conflict - something which animal rights extremists cannot.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute sea creatures? You're talking about some of the most intelligent animals on the planet - to the point that certain countries have now declared them 'non-human persons' with protective rights. Just because something does not walk on two legs and doesn't speak the same language, does not make it any less important nor any less intelligent.

Watch Blackfish and The Cove - google the Taiji Dolphin slaughter in Japan.

Those dolphins in the Dolphinariums in Dubai have been ripped from their natural habitat - they have been driven with their family pod into shallow waters, abused, forced to watch as family members are brutally murdered and crying in pain as they die a slow, painful death - then ripped from the sea and transported around the globe. Starved and abused as they are 'trained' for human entertainment - how ANYONE thinks this is ok, is sub-human in my book.

Animals have no voice and cannot defend themselves, they rely on US to be their protectors - it is not our right to abuse them. Going to see these shows and see them in captivity directly contributes to the problem. It's easy to turn a blind eye and say 'human' problems come first - but most animal rights advocates are the first to stand up for people as well.

Human beings have to stop and realise that we simply cannot carry abusing our planet and the other species we SHARE it with any longer. It is NOT OURS to do with as we wish. Sometimes I wish mankind was just wiped out - the human 'species' is the most destructive, violent, disgusting species there is.

Education and awareness is key on these issues. Whilst protesting is not allowed in the UAE, an educational program would be fantastic.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The UAE Dolphin Project: https://www.facebook.com/pages/UAE-dolphin-project/373982112687427?fref=ts


----------



## Cocorico (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Zoos and marine parks exist for profit. They have owners and shareholders, and make a lot of money. The research and scientific argument is to con the weak-minded and stupid.


----------

